# Double-fist block



## Rough Rider (Aug 24, 2016)

What terms do you use for double fist high block / double fist low block?  My school uses Kara Momtong Mahki / Kara Arae Mahki.   Looking online I only seem to find references to knife hand blocks (Sonnol).


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 24, 2016)

Are you referring to X-blocks? In which case we call them 'X-blocks'.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 24, 2016)

Vary the timing and it becomes a parry-strike or a parry-parry
Double lapel choke.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 24, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> Are you referring to X-blocks? In which case we call them 'X-blocks'.


You can call them that but one hand is the leader, the other the helper. Always remember that.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Aug 24, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> What terms do you use for double fist high block / double fist low block?  My school uses Kara Momtong Mahki / Kara Arae Mahki.   Looking online I only seem to find references to knife hand blocks (Sonnol).




It would help if perhaps you gave the name of the pattern and perhaps the move number.  The description "Double Fist High Block / Double Fist Low Block" can cover a lot of things.


----------



## Rough Rider (Aug 24, 2016)

No, not X- block. We call that Yeot Pero Mahki.
  An example of what I'm talking about is found in Palgwe O-jang. After the initial scissors block, you turn to the left and do a double knife-hand low, followed by a double knife-hand high (Sonnol arae/momtong mahki).  The blocks I'm talking about are the same except they have a closed fist. They come later in the form.
  After turning toward the front, you do another scissors block followed by double-fist high (in long stance) twice. Later, after turning toward the rear, yet another scissors block followed by double-fist low (back stance) twice.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 24, 2016)

totally lost. I need a picture or video


----------



## Rough Rider (Aug 24, 2016)

Perhaps you're not familiar with the Palgwe forms. How about Taegeuk Sa jang?  The very first move is double knife-hand high. Every site I checked agrees that this is called "Sonnol Momtong Makki" in Korean.  My question is: what would you call it if you did the same move but your hands were closed in fists?


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 24, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> No, not X- block. We call that Yeot Pero Mahki.
> An example of what I'm talking about is found in Palgwe O-jang. After the initial scissors block, you turn to the left and do a double knife-hand low, followed by a double knife-hand high (Sonnol arae/momtong mahki).  The blocks I'm talking about are the same except they have a closed fist. They come later in the form.
> After turning toward the front, you do another scissors block followed by double-fist high (in long stance) twice. Later, after turning toward the rear, yet another scissors block followed by double-fist low (back stance) twice.



One nitpick: the blocks we're talking about aren't really _low_ and _high_, they're _low_ and _mid-height_. But I know the blocks you're talking about.







Steps 25 and 26. Most often I see those called Augmented Low Blocks (_kodureo arae makgi_).

You can find names for all the techniques for all the Taegeuk/Palgwae/Yudanja forms on the wiki. Palgwae Oh Jang  (I diagram the forms using Poomsae Designer as I learn them...which is why the Chang Hon forms probably won't ever get diagrammed by me...maybe someday some ITF-type will tackle that project!)


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 24, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> Perhaps you're not familiar with the Palgwe forms. How about Taegeuk Sa jang?  The very first move is double knife-hand high. Every site I checked agrees that this is called "Sonnol Momtong Makki" in Korean.  My question is: what would you call it if you did the same move but your hands were closed in fists?


I'm a kung fu guy so I'm not familiar with any of the forms or names.  However, I may be familiar with the technique that you speak of as there may be a similar technique in Jow Ga


----------



## Rough Rider (Aug 24, 2016)

TrueJim said:


> One nitpick: the blocks we're talking about aren't really _low_ and _high_, they're _low_ and _mid-height_.


Good point, that's a bad habit throughout my school.  I assure you we're not "waving our hands in the air like we just don't care" 

Anyway, your chart is in English, and I'm trying to find the Korean terms.  It may still be helpful, though.  I've been searching "Double-fist", where your chart says "Augmented low block".  Maybe this change in terminology will lead me somewhere.  

This whole thing started because I wanted to check the pronunciation of "Kara."  Some of my instructors say it like "car" with another "a" on the end.  Others "roll" the "r" like a Spanish-speaker, and one says "Kata", like the Karate word for forms.  So, I started searching web sited that list TKD terms in Korean and couldn't find "Kara Momtong/Arae Makki" anywhere.  Since this isn't the first time my school has used terms not commonly found elsewhere in the TKD world, I came here next.


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't speak Korean, but from what I understand:

kodureo = assisted
arae = low section
makgi = block
So...Kodureo Arae Makgi = Assisted Low Block, or as we more commonly say it in English, Augmented Low Block. For that poomsae in particular, this book https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Taekwondo-Poomsae-Official-Taegeuk/dp/1880336928 calls it by that same name. (Generally speaking, my Palgwae diagrams are following the terminology and directions of that book.)  Of course the middle-height version would be similar: _kodureo bakkat makgi_ (assisted outward block), or if you want to make it explicit that the outer-forearm is being used, _kodureo bakkat palmok bakkat magki_...I think (assisted outer forearm outward block).

How interesting about "kara" !  I've never heard that word before.  I'm afraid I have no idea what that might mean.  I even tried typing it in Hangul to see if Google translate would give me something but nope...bubkis.  칼아  카라  ?  Nothing.  If you find out, I'd love to learn what it means!


----------



## Rough Rider (Aug 24, 2016)

They tell me that "Kara" means "closed hand" as "Sonnol" means  "open hand".


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 25, 2016)

I've never heard of kara, so it may be an older term. It's not in the official Kukkiwon terminology text and it wasn't taught to us during our terminology lecture by GM Kwon Hyung-nam on the Master Instructor Course at Kukkiwon about 5 weeks ago.

Son-nal means "hand-blade", describing the blocking/striking portion of the hand.

I believe godureo arae makki is still correct. Arae makki changed to naeryo makki a few years ago, but I think for guarding blocks they still describe the height rather than direction (because the guarding hand doesn't move downwards). I'd need to check the master course book to be sure though (and I don't have it with me).


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 25, 2016)

I have heard (old terminology) the middle block referred to as Soodo Makgi (the Korean rendering of the Japanese "Shuto"), and Kara Makgi as in "Karate", meaning empty hand / open hand / Chinese hand depending on who you ask. It's a leftover from Korean Karate and is no longer considered current terminology by most. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rough Rider (Aug 25, 2016)

It has nothing to do with Karate, Gnarlie. I only mentioned Karate before to describe the pronunciation. Here's how my instructors explained it:

Sonnol Momtong Mahgi

Sonnol = open or knife hand
Momtong = upper torso
Mahgi = block

Kara Momtong Mahgi 

Kara = closed hand or fist
Momtong = upper torso
Mahgi = block

Substitute arae for momtong and it becomes a low block. The blocks are identical except for how you hold your hands.


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 25, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> It has nothing to do with Karate, Gnarlie. I only mentioned Karate before to describe the pronunciation. Here's how my instructors explained it:
> 
> Sonnol Momtong Mahgi
> 
> ...


Tae Kwon Do


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rough Rider (Aug 25, 2016)

Interesting read. What I took from it is that Kara can be a very general term for hand techniques, rather than the very specific closed fist that I've been taught. Like I said before, this isn't the first time the terminology has been questionable.


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 25, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> Mahgi = block



This spelling (and if you pronounce it like that) is definitely incorrect! In Korean it's 막기 which would be romanised as mak-gi, your version would be 마기 which would be more like "smashing", "hitting", "crushing", "breaking".


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 25, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> Interesting read. What I took from it is that Kara can be a very general term for hand techniques, rather than the very specific closed fist that I've been taught. Like I said before, this isn't the first time the terminology has been questionable.



Correct, but in Japanese - not Korean.

The Korean words for Kara (depending on the hanja used) are Kong or Tang.


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 25, 2016)

andyjeffries said:


> Correct, but in Japanese - not Korean.
> 
> The Korean words for Kara (depending on the hanja used) are Kong or Tang.


Early terminology in Korean Karate included some Japanese terms as I understand it... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 25, 2016)

I heard once in-passing that "nal" didn't just mean _blade_ generically, but that it refers to a specific _kind_ of blade? Is that true? I tried Googling to figure it out, but no success.


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 25, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> Anyway, your chart is in English, and I'm trying to find the Korean terms....



By the way, if there's a Korean speaker who's reading this who would like to translate the wikia diagrams into Korean, I'm more than happy to email the raw PowerPoint files for editing. They're all licensed under Creative Commons so they're freely distributable.


----------



## Rough Rider (Aug 25, 2016)

andyjeffries said:


> This spelling (and if you pronounce it like that) is definitely incorrect! In Korean it's 막기 which would be romanised as mak-gi, your version would be 마기 which would be more like "smashing", "hitting", "crushing", "breaking".



I just checked my study guide, and It's actually spelled Mahki.  So, is it the the g/k that makes the difference or the hyphen?  Keep in mind, my GM is not Korean, so the mistake is surely unintentional.


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 26, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> I just checked my study guide, and It's actually spelled Mahki.  So, is it the the g/k that makes the difference or the hyphen?  Keep in mind, my GM is not Korean, so the mistake is surely unintentional.



It's the lack of the final g/k on the first syllable. The hyphen was just to make it clear where the syllable break is.  You could argue that the word pronounced as "makki" could be written as mak-ki or ma-kki, it would be the same pronunciation, but a very different meaning.


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 26, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> I just checked my study guide, and It's actually spelled Mahki.  So, is it the the g/k that makes the difference or the hyphen?  Keep in mind, my GM is not Korean, so the mistake is surely unintentional.



For what it's worth, it's not uncommon to see the same Korean term romanized (i.e., converted from the Hangul alphabet to the Latin/English alphabet) in a number of different ways. For example:

Revised Romanization of Korean - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and

McCune–Reischauer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Andy's _makgi_ is the modern, preferred romanization...but somebody who learned the terms a long time ago might still be romanizing the words differently.


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 26, 2016)

(By the way...an anonymous editor did a global edit on the Wikipedia page the other day for taekwondo, converting all the _taekwondo_ into _taekwon-do_, arguing that this was the original spelling. Because, ya know...all those Koreans back then wrote in 'merican!)


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 26, 2016)

TrueJim said:


> (By the way...an anonymous editor did a global edit on the Wikipedia page the other day for taekwondo, converting all the _taekwondo_ into _taekwon-do_, arguing that this was the original spelling. Because, ya know...all those Koreans back then wrote in 'merican!)



LOL!


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 26, 2016)

Andy, not being US-based, you may have never heard this (probably apocryphal) chestnut before: Supposedly there was a debate in Texas many decades ago about whether or not to teach classes in Texas public schools in both English and Spanish, to better support all the recent immigrants from Mexico. Supposedly the governor at that time argued against the bilingual approach, saying, _"If English was good enough for Jesus Christ, it ought to be good enough for the children of Texas."   
_
Miriam A. Ferguson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 26, 2016)

That's hysterical!  Thanks


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 26, 2016)

TrueJim said:


> One nitpick: the blocks we're talking about aren't really _low_ and _high_, they're _low_ and _mid-height_. But I know the blocks you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sadly the TKD is of no use to me but I have to compliment you on the diagram, it's really easy to understand what movements are needed where. I look at it and feel I could actually go through it not with TKD precision lol but well enough to start learning it if I'd needed too. Well done! If only someone had done that when I started kata but that was basically before home computers lol!


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you! Personally I find diagrams like these to be really useful study aids. It took a lot of noodling on my part to come up with an "easy" way to create these diagrams. Finally I stumbled on the idea of using CAD (computer-aided-design) software, specifically an open-source CAD product called OpenSCAD.

Next I had to tell OpenSCAD how to draw a "mannequin" using cylinders and spheres. Then I had to tell OpenSCAD how to make the mannequins perform various techniques. Then I had to tell OpenSCAD how to combine the techniques into poomsae. The final step in the process is to import the competed diagram into PowerPoint so that I can add the annotations. Here's what Taegeuk Il Jang looks like:

module taegeuk_il_jang() {
joonbee("gold");
translate(v=DA1(1))    rotate(face_DA) { left_walking_stance("gold");     left_low_block("gold");       } // 1
translate(v=DA1(2))    rotate(face_DA) { right_walking_stance("gold");    right_punch("gold");          } // 2
translate(v=RA1(1))    rotate(face_RA) { right_walking_stance("orange");  right_low_block("orange");    } // 3
translate(v=RA1(2))    rotate(face_RA) { left_walking_stance("orange");   left_punch("orange");         } // 4
translate(v=GA2)       rotate(face_GA) { left_front_stance("green");      left_low_block("green");      } // 5
translate(v=RA2(0.60)) rotate(face_GA) { left_front_stance("green");      right_punch("green");         } // 6
translate(v=RA2(1.5))  rotate(face_RA) { right_walking_stance("green");   left_inward_block("green");   } // 7
translate(v=RA2(2.5))  rotate(face_RA) { left_walking_stance("green");    right_punch("green");         } // 8
translate(v=DA2(1))    rotate(face_DA) { left_walking_stance("indigo");   right_inward_block("indigo"); } // 9
translate(v=DA2(2))    rotate(face_DA) { right_walking_stance("indigo");  left_punch("indigo");         } // 10
translate(v=GA3)       rotate(face_GA) { right_front_stance("blue");      right_low_block("blue");      } // 11
translate(v=DA3(0.60)) rotate(face_GA) { right_front_stance("blue");      left_punch("blue");           } // 12
translate(v=DA3(1.5))  rotate(face_DA) { left_walking_stance("blue");     left_high_block("blue");      } // 13
translate(v=DA3(2.5))  rotate(face_DA) { right_front_kick("blue");        guard_hands("blue");          } // 14a
translate(v=DA3(3.5))  rotate(face_DA) { right_walking_stance("blue");    right_punch("blue");          } // 14b
translate(v=RA3(1))    rotate(face_RA) { right_walking_stance("sienna");  right_high_block("sienna");   } // 15
translate(v=RA3(2))    rotate(face_RA) { left_front_kick("sienna");       guard_hands("sienna");        } // 16a
translate(v=RA3(3))    rotate(face_RA) { left_walking_stance("sienna");   left_punch("sienna");         } // 16b
translate(v=RA2(4))    rotate(face_NA) { left_front_stance("darkred");    left_low_block("darkred");    } // 17
translate(v=RA1(4))    rotate(face_NA) { right_front_stance("darkred");    right_punch("darkred");      } // 18
}

If there were a karate expert who wanted to use the same software to diagram kata, it would be very easy to use the same software. The software is open-source and can be found here: Poomsae Designer


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 26, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> I just checked my study guide, and It's actually spelled Mahki.  So, is it the the g/k that makes the difference or the hyphen?  Keep in mind, my GM is not Korean, so the mistake is surely unintentional.



Hangul (Korean alphabet) doesn't make a distinction between a g and a soft k (I'm not sure if that's a real linguistic term, lol, but think abou).  They're the same letter, ㄱ.  Same with r/l, f/p, and b/v.  Hangul has a lot more vowels and a lot fewer consonants than the Latin alphabet, which is why you often see so many different "English" spellings for the same Korean word.


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 29, 2016)

WaterGal said:


> Hangul (Korean alphabet) doesn't make a distinction between a g and a soft k (I'm not sure if that's a real linguistic term, lol, but think abou).  They're the same letter, ㄱ.  Same with r/l, f/p, and b/v.  Hangul has a lot more vowels and a lot fewer consonants than the Latin alphabet, which is why you often see so many different "English" spellings for the same Korean word.



Indeed, in this case though, the spelling mahki, may mean 맣기 which would be pronounced more like 마키 (the aspirated batchim becomes an aspirated initial consonant of the next syllable)


----------



## RTKDCMB (Sep 2, 2016)

Just be careful typing in 'double fist' into a search engine. Make sure you type 'double fist block' instead.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Sep 2, 2016)

Is this the one you are referring to?


----------



## Rough Rider (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, RTKDCMB, that's the one we call Kara Momtong Makgi.  If it was down low it would be Kara Arae Makgi.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 2, 2016)

TrueJim said:


> I heard once in-passing that "nal" didn't just mean _blade_ generically, but that it refers to a specific _kind_ of blade? Is that true? I tried Googling to figure it out, but no success.


No. It just means blade. 요철날 would mean serrated edge/blade. To check my proof, click on me.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 2, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> No, not X- block. We call that Yeot Pero Mahki.
> An example of what I'm talking about is found in Palgwe O-jang. After the initial scissors block, you turn to the left and do a double knife-hand low, followed by a double knife-hand high (Sonnol arae/momtong mahki).  The blocks I'm talking about are the same except they have a closed fist. They come later in the form.
> After turning toward the front, you do another scissors block followed by double-fist high (in long stance) twice. Later, after turning toward the rear, yet another scissors block followed by double-fist low (back stance) twice.


The phonics is 'yeop ero muckgi' (옆에로 막기) .


----------



## TrueJim (Sep 2, 2016)

I think he's referring to this one.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 2, 2016)

andyjeffries said:


> Correct, but in Japanese - not Korean.
> 
> The Korean words for Kara (depending on the hanja used) are Kong or Tang.


No, 'kara' (gara; 가라) in Korean means 'to cut' in accusative form.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 2, 2016)

andyjeffries said:


> This spelling (and if you pronounce it like that) is definitely incorrect! In Korean it's 막기 which would be romanised as mak-gi, your version would be 마기 which would be more like "smashing", "hitting", "crushing", "breaking".


'마기' doesn't mean any of those.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 2, 2016)

andyjeffries said:


> Indeed, in this case though, the spelling mahki, may mean 맣기 which would be pronounced more like 마키 (the aspirated batchim becomes an aspirated initial consonant of the next syllable)


It wouldn't. It's the same as a Japanese まっぎ pronounciation. 막기 just sounds like 막기.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 2, 2016)

TrueJim said:


> By the way, if there's a Korean speaker who's reading this who would like to translate the wikia diagrams into Korean, I'm more than happy to email the raw PowerPoint files for editing. They're all licensed under Creative Commons so they're freely distributable.


Yeah, I have free time for it, send them if you want.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Sep 3, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> Yes, RTKDCMB, that's the one we call Kara Momtong Makgi.  If it was down low it would be Kara Arae Makgi.


Now that I know what you are talking about I can answer your question; We just call it a double forearm block and the low one we call low section double forearm block  We don't use the Korean terms for either of those.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Sep 3, 2016)

TrueJim said:


> I think he's referring to this one.


We don't use that version, we have the blocking arm upside down and block with the inner forearm.


----------



## TrueJim (Sep 3, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> We don't use that version, we have the blocking arm upside down and block with the inner forearm.



Are you saying that in Palgwae Oh Jang, when you first start coming back from the second line, you do the blocking-arm at middle-height with the blocking arm upside down (in other words, a middle-section inner-forearm outside block)?  Interesting!  Like the OP, we do a augmented low block with the outer-forearm.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Sep 3, 2016)

TrueJim said:


> Are you saying that in Palgwae Oh Jang, when you first start coming back from the second line, you do the blocking-arm at middle-height with the blocking arm upside down (in other words, a middle-section inner-forearm outside block)?


We don't do that pattern, we do the hyungs. That particular block doesn't appear in any of them that I have been taught.


----------



## FlamingJulian (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm a Taekwondo guy and I'm my school it's called Kodureo arae makki which is a double fist block. 


-Julian


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 3, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> We don't do that pattern, we do the hyungs. That particular block doesn't appear in any of them that I have been taught.



Ummm.... this sentence no sense makes. The word "hyung" (there is no word "hyungs"...) means pattern. So... "we don't do that pattern, we do the pattern" is what you've written.

You may do Palgwae hyung, taegeuk hyung, Chang Hon hyung, Pinan hyung... They are all sets of poomsae, or hyung, or tul. In the context of what the Japanese arts call "kata", the terms are interchangeable.


----------



## Gnarlie (Sep 3, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ummm.... this sentence no sense makes. The word "hyung" (there is no word "hyungs"...) means pattern. So... "we don't do that pattern, we do the pattern" is what you've written.
> 
> You may do Palgwae hyung, taegeuk hyung, Chang Hon hyung, Pinan hyung... They are all sets of poomsae, or hyung, or tul. In the context of what the Japanese arts call "kata", the terms are interchangeable.


It's been my experience that KKW uses 'poomsae' to mean Palgwe/Taegeuk, so-called 'traditional' schools use 'Hyeong' or 'Hyung' to mean the Chang Hon set typically with no sine wave or the earlier Pyong Ahn / Pinan forms, and the ITF uses Teul or Tul to mean the Chang Hon set with sine wave.

There are conventions regarding which word is appropriate when, at least among Koreans in Europe.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 3, 2016)

Gnarlie said:


> It's been my experience that KKW uses 'poomsae' to mean Palgwe/Taegeuk, so-called 'traditional' schools use 'Hyeong' or 'Hyung' to mean the Chang Hon set typically with no sine wave or the earlier Pyong Ahn / Pinan forms, and the ITF uses Teul or Tul to mean the Chang Hon set with sine wave.
> 
> There are conventions regarding which word is appropriate when, at least among Koreans in Europe.



My first training was with the Chang Hon Tul, before sine wave was implemented. 
These "conventions" are extremely fluid.
Bottom line is that it's kind of pointless to use a totally generic term like "pattern" when what you mean is a particular set of patterns.


----------



## Rough Rider (Sep 3, 2016)

TrueJim said:


> I think he's referring to this one.


Yes, that's what we call "Kara Arae Makgi."


----------



## Rough Rider (Sep 3, 2016)

This is the X block I was referring to that we call "Yeot Pero Makgi."


----------



## Gnarlie (Sep 4, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> View attachment 20116
> 
> This is the X block I was referring to that we call "Yeot Pero Makgi."


OK I see what's happening here. This is Otgoreo Makki, or cross block: 엇걸어막기

"Yeot Pero" is just a corrupted romanisation of a corrupted pronunciation. 

I suspect the same is true of "Kara Makki", which could well be a corruption of "Kodeureo Makki" if it has been said quickly and misheard over years: 거들어 각기

Anyone want to help with a pronunciation video?


----------



## andyjeffries (Sep 4, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> No, 'kara' (gara; 가라) in Korean means 'to cut' in accusative form.



In the context I was replying to though:

"What I took from it is that Kara can be a very general term for hand techniques"

So 가라 in Korean doesn't mean anything like that, but the Japanese word may do.


----------



## andyjeffries (Sep 4, 2016)

andyjeffries said:
			
		

> This spelling (and if you pronounce it like that) is definitely incorrect! In Korean it's 막기 which would be romanised as mak-gi, your version would be 마기 which would be more like "smashing", "hitting", "crushing", "breaking".





KangTsai said:


> '마기' doesn't mean any of those.



First off, let me say it's great to have a native Korean speaker on here!

My Mac's system Korean-English dictionary defines the first meaning of 마다 to be "〔짓찧다〕 hit; smash; crush; break (into pieces); pound." and I was adding -기 to the verb stem to make it a gerund.  That's where I got it from.


----------



## andyjeffries (Sep 4, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> It wouldn't. It's the same as a Japanese まっぎ pronounciation. 막기 just sounds like 막기.



You write 막기 twice in your last sentence but I was talking about 맣기 and 막기. I also don't know if the "it wouldn't" referred to whether "mahgi" would be written in Hangul as 맣기 or whether it would be pronounced differently.

When my Mac's built in speech synthesis speaks 맣기 and 막기 there's definitely a difference in pronunciation (which matches what I know of Korean). Unfortunately all my friends in Korea are asleep now, so I can't ask them if maybe this is a regional difference (maybe where you grew up they were pronounced the same, but the way my friends in Seoul pronounce them there's a difference). The Mac speech synthesis using the Yuna voice seems pretty accurate based on my previous discussions with my Korean tutor.

Anyway, you're the native speaker - just explaining why I wrote what I did.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 4, 2016)

andyjeffries said:


> You write 막기 twice in your last sentence but I was talking about 맣기 and 막기. I also don't know if the "it wouldn't" referred to whether "mahgi" would be written in Hangul as 맣기 or whether it would be pronounced differently.
> 
> When my Mac's built in speech synthesis speaks 맣기 and 막기 there's definitely a difference in pronunciation (which matches what I know of Korean). Unfortunately all my friends in Korea are asleep now, so I can't ask them if maybe this is a regional difference (maybe where you grew up they were pronounced the same, but the way my friends in Seoul pronounce them there's a difference). The Mac speech synthesis using the Yuna voice seems pretty accurate based on my previous discussions with my Korean tutor.
> 
> Anyway, you're the native speaker - just explaining why I wrote what I did.


맣기 doesn't mean anything. 말기 means 'to not ____'


----------



## andyjeffries (Sep 6, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> 맣기 doesn't mean anything. 말기 means 'to not ____'



Just to be clear, I wasn't saying 맣기 meant anything, but when someone else wrote "mahgi" in English, I was saying it might be mistaken for the Hangul 맣기 which would be pronounced differently when read out in Korean.


----------

